# benimar 6000 SL



## 98136 (Mar 14, 2006)

I am considering buying a Benimar 600 SL on a W plate.
Can anyone offer any experience, advise on whether its a good MH?
All feedback welcome.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

My last van was an '02 Europe 6000ST.

A few niggles, but no more than others, (main one was a persistent leak round the overcab, which was finally diagnosed and fixed) and it was a well equipped, solid van.

I had it for 3.5 years, longest I've had any of my 7 vans. (so an implicit recommendation there)

RDH, who imported them, went bust, and the name was bought out and resurrected by the current RDH (www.rdh.co.uk) who don't appear to major on Benimar sales (previous RDH were essentially single make dealers).

RVTEX, however, www.rvtex.co.uk have stepped into the breach for repairs, etc, and I can vouch for their work and ability to get parts etc from Spain (and apparently with little delay).

They were very good value 'vans when sold as W reg - price would be a point to consider.


----------



## CamperUKIain (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a 2002 model 600SL for sale if you want to contact me on 07799144716


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

CamperUKIain said:


> I have a 2002 model 600SL for sale if you want to contact me on 07799144716


Methinks you're about 7 years too late.



Pete


----------

